# Conveyor or auger???Which is best for spreading gravel??



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

I am looking to buy a spreader but am having a heck of a time figuring out which one to buy. Pretty sure I'm looking to buy and electric with poly hopper but have no idea whether a conveyor or an auger will move the material better. Any ideas?? Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I doubt it makes much difference. The spinner with its variable speed and spread is the key.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JMO but i'd go with a conveyor. Augers have more of a freeze and packing problem then conveyors but an auger will spread a tad evener onto the spinner.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

does anyone make a electric with a conveyer/chain ? is that wha the tornado is?

we use dump truck's to spread gravel.....you may want to reconsider useing a SALT spreader lol

pj


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

powerjoke;629402 said:


> does anyone make a electric with a conveyer/chain ?pj


Our electric units all run conveyor chains.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

you make a poly V-box, electric?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

powerjoke;629418 said:


> you make a poly V-box, electric?


You never asked that before. LOL


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

JD Dave;629420 said:


> You never asked that before. LOL


yeah i guess not  lol ......answer the Q' tom lol


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

powerjoke;629423 said:


> yeah i guess not  lol ......answer the Q' tom lol


No poly v-box, either painted or stainless steel PJ  :waving:


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

that's even better,....who would want poly when SS is available


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

powerjoke;629460 said:


> that's even better,....who would want poly when SS is available


My thinking also.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Come on guys, I have a Swensen Ploy hawk in electric. Works great, no problem with motors or dealing with gas cans and multi switches, just on or off. For Toby, if it makes you feel any better, I also have a Snow way SS electric v-box. Works great for single condo driveways.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

blowerman;629520 said:


> For Toby, if it makes you feel any better, I also have a Snow way SS electric v-box. Works great for single condo driveways.


I was feeling great already but now am :yow!:

Thanks for being a Sno-Way customer. :waving:


----------



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys. In Calgary I pretty much have to spread gravel. Its more readily available and sometimes to cold for salt.



> who would want poly when SS is available


 Does this mean that SS would be an obvious choice over Poly?????


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Both will work just fine. (SS or Poly) If you are spreading gravel (really?) then the conveyor would be the better choice.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

stackmaster;629562 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. In Calgary I pretty much have to spread gravel. Its more readily available and sometimes to cold for salt.
> 
> Does this mean that SS would be an obvious choice over Poly?????


i think it would be if you mostly spread gravel


----------



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks again for the help.
Just so ya know.... the gravel is very small, ranging in size from 1/8" to 1/4" (sometimes its dipped in a brine solution to penetrate the ice and or hard pack) We joke about the city gravel spreaders being in cahoots with the windshield repair guys.


----------



## albertaplowman (Dec 13, 2006)

*Auger vs Conveyor*

I find that the auger works good and spreads nice and even. The conveyor spreads in waves which is ok to. I have had a rock small enough to fit through the screen but large enough to get jammed in the auger. It is not fun digging out all the sand to find a large rock jammed in the auger. We are going to fix the screen to help reduce the opportunity for large rocks to make it through. This has only happened once out of hundreds of loads and generally rocks make it through the auger. The thing to keep in mind with unsalted sand chips is they like to stick in the spreader. They freeze to the sides of the spreader about an inch thick. When i first started sanding i was buying the unsalted sand chips to save some money but it ended up being a huge hassle to keep the material flowing. After I started using salted sand chips I noticed that everyone was using salted and no one ever got loaded from the unsalted pile. I like the auger better. It seams to be a simpler making repairs and maintenance easier. I also like having separate controls for auger speed and the spinner speed.


----------

